
Experimenting with Bluetooth to revolutionise safety for cyclists - y5junkie
https://github.com/robinhayward/roadar/blob/master/README.md
======
jseliger
Fantastic project. I just upvoted. Interestingly, too, the OP may be
interested in the Vanhawks Valour smart bike:
[https://vanhawks.com/](https://vanhawks.com/) which integrates smartphone
Bluetooth, sonar detection, and the bike itself.

~~~
y5junkie
Thanks, those smart bikes look good, not seen those before.

